# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  where is the post ???

## Rodriguez

I once read a thread about acne and accutane here, something with a person saying that we should take 5 mg per day .. there are some here who can find it up to me I would be very grateful? .. know I have not posted in the right place sorry

----------


## urbanbody

It probably got moved to the right forum the AR spa. Go look there and do a search in that forum.

----------


## Rodriguez

I can not manage so many pages through, therefore I wonder if there is one who can link to the exact .. it is a veritable guide accutane where a person believes that there is a 1-4 part out of the dose doctors believe ore something like that

----------


## urbanbody

Just click out of the STEROIDS forum and click on AR SPA forum!! Ta DAH there is all your info bro.

----------

